# Found a way to find missing posts



## grothe (Feb 16, 2009)

If you bookmarked a thread that is now missing try this:

Copy the thread address into the google search box,
Delete "http;www." from the address and click search,
Instead of clicking on the title - Click on Cashed

Seems to work..


----------



## kurtsara (Feb 16, 2009)

I didn't know anyone was looking for any post's


----------



## grothe (Feb 16, 2009)

Some posts got lost after the site crash


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 16, 2009)

Kool Grothe, I hope we get some old info back


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Gene. Tried it with several different thread titles, etc., for about 20 minutes...no luck on the critical dates.

All my posts after 10-10-08 (I think) are history. I didn't look for anyone else's, but found alot of older threads started by others that I replied to, though the dates are prior to the failed backup dates, so they are supported by the new server.

I've been wondering if I should go through my pics on my hard-drive and repost...starting with the threads that had the most response from other members. It wouldn't be easy to re-create the threads, but at least some of the info could be _re-conjured_...

Is that the way we'll need to do it? Lot of extra work again, but, if thats the only option, what else can we do?

Thanks again.

Eric


----------



## grothe (Feb 16, 2009)

Weird....this is how I found my missing posts.
http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:...nk&cd=52&gl=us

This one was posted on 11/24/08
http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:...nk&cd=44&gl=us


----------

